# Megapiranha



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all! I received a mail from Doctor Cione of Paleonthology Institute of La Plata (Argentina) about his studies on fossils od Megapiranha! I hope you'll like the post ...

for more info: http://www.piranhaditalia.it/index.php?opt...mp;id=2697#2776


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

DanieleRoma said:


> Hi all! I received a mail from Doctor Cione of Paleonthology Institute of La Plata (Argentina) about his studies on fossils od Megapiranha! I hope you'll like the post ...
> 
> for more info: http://www.piranhaditalia.it/index.php?opt...mp;id=2697#2776


Old news, but that article is still copyrighted as far as I know....
So uploading it here might be breaking those copyrights....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im pretty sure its not infringing copyright seeing as its on here already

also he gave credit were it was due. so he should be good.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure about that.
_".PDF is not available at this web site for public viewing. Please refer to the above authors for copies."_ is still what OPEFE sais about it, however I just noticed BioOnline also published it.
So I guess it's available for public view by now


----------

